# thecooltv



## brant (Jul 6, 2008)

I reset a few things on my windows media center the other day, and just happened to see the guide on what used to be an SD mirror of NBC HD say "music videos". 

So i checked it out and I now have a channel called "thecooltv" that is actually pretty cool. Its what MTV used to be; they play music videos all day.

So make sure to check your area to see if its available.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Yea its not to bad. We also have a channel called "cooler tv" it features just country western videos.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I recently located both of the channels after re-scanning for more ota channels


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

We also got Cool TV in my market, and more recently got a similar service added that shows country music videos. Both are OTA-only, AFAIK, and in the case of the country music subchannel, it was added unannounced, and that station's website contains no information regarding that subchannel. 

Unless someone with an ATSC tuner and OTA antenna does a scan, there would probably be no way they would know about some of the digital subchannels in my market. No announcement, listing, or promotion behind them whatsoever.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

This just showed up on one of the subchannels I get OTA as well, it replaced a weather radar channel, which is fine by me since we already have several of those between the three DMA's I pick up OTA. I also concur that it's pretty cool to have a channel again where I can just tune in and watch some videos.


----------

